
HodlSync – I coded a crypto portfolio tracker app - hodlsync
https://hodlsync.com
======
hodlsync
I was disappointed by all cryptocurrency trackers out there. I needed a way to
track my exchanges, wallets (xpub address from ledger), manual prices from
ICOs, and tracking of dex such as etherdelta and idex. Also, I wanted a quick
percent overview of my gains or losses.

I have been keeping the app private for my friends and I have recently decided
to go public. It is very alpha, so any feedback (suggestions, bugs, feature
requests) would be greatly appreciated :)

Some future plans include graphs to track gains and percent change over time,
a native mobile app, and a sleeker UI.

------
dvp0008
This is really awesome work.

